# Frog leg stuck to side of body



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

I tried everywhere to find a forum on this, but could not. I also haven't learned how to successfully post pics yet, so I will do my best here.

A couple weeks ago, I was out sick from work for one day, and upon returning to my classroom, I immediately checked on my frogs, and one of my leucomelas, Luke, was hopping funny. One of his (I honestly have no idea, I just call him a "him") legs was held from the elbow in to the side of his body like it was fused. He was still hopping around like normal, but it looked very odd with the leg like that. I was furious, thinking that while I was gone, a student had scared him (no kids were supposed to be in the room) and he fell and broke a leg. I fed and misted them, then went to a meeting.

Upon returning, the frog was fine, climbing and his leg was normal. I calmed down. Today, Luke's front leg was stuck again, and one back leg was stuck to itself. After feeding and misting, his legs were unstuck. Is it possible for a frog's legs to get stuck to their bodies? Is it a slime thing? Is it normal? It hasn't happened to the other two leucs.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

possible that it is not getting enough humidity? I am ONLY guessing....will be interested to read posts....


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

My guess would be his skin getting " tacky " from low humidity. The ground substrate seems to stick to my frogs when I have the heat on lowering my house humidity. But once the mister kicks on it's timer and raises it back to normal there clean.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Humidity is never below 70, but I like to keep it between 80 and 100. Cocohuts are almost constantly wet, and there is a layer of condensation on the walls. When it disappears, I know I need to spray the tank again. When I saw that Luke the leuc was "stuck" again, I did a broad spray mist about 2 feet above him to moisten him.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

did it work? Do you have a small "puddle" of water in there as a soaking area--so many people have areas where the water accumulates as in a corner--or a small water dish?


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, Luke is fine today. I just think it's odd that the other two frogs never do that.

Froggies have a little dish of water under a cocohut. It's a dollar store tea candle sconce, about half a frog deep that I regularly fill with clean water that I have let sit for a couple days. All the water the frogs interact with is water I let sit rather than immediate tap water. They love sitting in the water dish, and hiding behind it in the cocohut. They have recently been shedding as well, but only in the last 2-3 days.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd be perplexed as well...but "individual differences"...I used distilled water because of having a well on an old farm with uncertain properties in the water...and perhaps the heat in your house contributes to this mystery as well.....it is a puzzle for my level of experience for sure....


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

raelilphil said:


> Luke, was hopping funny. One of his (I honestly have no idea, I just call him a "him") legs was held from the elbow in to the side of his body like it was fused. He was still hopping around like normal, but it looked very odd with the leg like that.


There have been quite a few accounts of the larger darts having their arm/shoulder dislocated at it sounds like this could be what your are seeing rather then it "sticking" . This dislocation can happen and then often pops back in by itself. It seems like I remember some people having this happening frequently where it affects the heath of the frog and there may be underlying problems to why it occurs.

What is your supplementation/dusting routine like?


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Every day I shake about a quarter teaspoon of multivitamin (Herpetivite) or Repti-cal calcium powder into a tupperware container. I alternate supplements each day. Then I add live flies to the container and swirl gently until flies are coated. Then I dump the flies into the tank. I'm gradually transitioning to feeding every day and a half so my frogs don't get obese.

The supplements were bought in December 2014, so they shouldn't be too old I would think. Today I washed the tank walls with diluted vinegar and then wiped dry, and then added fresh magnolia leaves to replace decomposing leaf litter.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you use Repashy A at least once a month? There appears to be a lot of posts about how important this one particular vitamin is to the all over health of the frogs from Vit A...please read about it in older forums and perhaps you should add this to your program. Good luck


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you! I will look into it.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone who may also be experiencing this problem, this is a symptom of a parasite. Just found out and am taking Luke to an exotic vet. Poor little guy, lots of eating, no waste, and getting thinner. If I wasn't so attached, I'd probably just buy a new frog, might be cheaper, but he's so personable for a frog.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the update, but curious how you came to that probability...hope it will be okay...let us know!


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

I called an exotic vet and described the symptoms, and they said it was either parasites or something else, but when I mentioned he was still eating, they said parasites and to bring him in.

Appointment is Saturday, I will update this thread after to confirm. It's seriously sad because both legs are sticking and he keeps hopping and face planting.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck...sounds really weird...don't forget to update....


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay, back from the vet.

They had said on the phone that it had sounded like parasites, but of course, by the time (two days) I got to the vet, Luke wasn't doing the leg thing anymore. I had given him Repashy and he oddly was doing better. Not as plump as the others, and still has that weird pointy thing on his lower back, but better.

The vet thinks it is a genetic issue specific to Luke since the other frogs have been in the same environment with no symptoms. I have a very large bag of antibiotics for Luke and then will put him back with the others after awhile. Currently Luke is clinging to the top of his antibiotic container refusing to touch it. I gently knock him down into it and he springs back to the top. I dare not make the fluid deeper, so hopefully he tires of clinging soon.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Luke with stuck leg








Luke with unstuck leg, but concerningly thin on same day








Luke looking better after Repashy








Luke getting a checkup


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hey...a little bit of good news! Did they do a fecal on him? From your description, sounds as though it is an antibiotic in solution? When I had to treat some frogs in liquid, I made a "bath" in a small plastic container with a mesh type top...put the frog in and gently swished the solution over the frog, and using a medicine dropper/plastic syringe, drew up the medicine and sprayed over the frog's head...it was pretty easy to do. Good luck...and to fatten him up...look up how to raise FF larva to feed him....they love those worms...


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

I have FF cultures, but I never thought to give them the larva. Sometimes the pupae fall into the powders and get in there, but never the worms.  I will try that.

It's a solution in an IV bag where I'm supposed to draw the liquid out with a needleless syringe and pour it over him until it's a puddle to soak in. I made a mess trying to figure out how to do that, and he didn't help by pretending the liquid was lava and he had to stay out of the lava.

No fecal, they said he probably didn't have parasites because the others were fine. They took lots of pictures of him though. I don't think they've had leucs there before, just auratus and tincs.

His front hands (?) are backwards right now. Hopefully that's not too abnormal, but he's not looking as sick.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

do NOT take this as a criticism...when a vet..or a doctor...prescribes anything...write it down! Ask just how it is supposed to be administered, especially a reptile or amphib.--suggestions should be made to make it easier on you and the animal to reduce stress. If it were me, I'd call on Monday to ask..and it would be a good opportunity to get suggestions. Putting the frog in a small container would be a big help...seriously. Information should be kept, as something else might come up where that info could be helpful...Is it just an amphibian ringers? What is the "antibiotic" that is in the bag...seriously--it is YOUR frog, and YOU are paying to save that frog's life--boy,l give you credit.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Any of the oldtimers here think it could be a form of SLS? Are you using Repashy Vitamin A??? That is a different supplement from the regular Cal.Plus..


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Judy S said:


> do NOT take this as a criticism...when a vet..or a doctor...prescribes anything...write it down! Ask just how it is supposed to be administered, especially a reptile or amphib.--suggestions should be made to make it easier on you and the animal to reduce stress. If it were me, I'd call on Monday to ask..and it would be a good opportunity to get suggestions. Putting the frog in a small container would be a big help...seriously. Information should be kept, as something else might come up where that info could be helpful...Is it just an amphibian ringers? What is the "antibiotic" that is in the bag...seriously--it is YOUR frog, and YOU are paying to save that frog's life--boy,l give you credit.


It is criticism, but the constructive kind. People shouldn't get all bent out of shape just because someone knows more about something than they do, and I sure don't mind. I do have all the info for it, I'm just not coordinated enough to make it work today. It says Lactating Ringer and they said it was amphibian antibiotic with Baytril additive. The bag was just big and it slipped while I was trying to draw the syringe. I know exactly how much to give the frog because she told me and wrote it on the bag (3-4 hours a day for 7 days). I even can keep it for future use because it doesn't expire for a year if I keep it out of light. The container I am using is one they approved, about 3 by 3 by 3.

I have Repashy, and I gave it to Luke between the time I called the vet and the appointment. He actually got quite a bit more healthy looking, although the stuff smells pretty strong compared to the other supplements I've been using.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you for recognizing the difference.......I am only an adolescent at this...and try very hard not to even pretend to know very much about frog care other than the actual experiences I've had. Baytril is a very good antibiotic...and sounds like you are well on your way....Please try to get the Repashy A...read the threads about why...that is a very important supplement. Not to knock other products, but you can have very good results with just the two Repashys--but the A is vital to the frog's wellbeing and after you read the thread, it will become apparent.It might be worth taking pictures of your frog over the course of the treatment to show the improvements...I'm sure the vet would enjoy it.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

There were two Repashy's at the store when I went, and one just said Repashy, and the other said Repashy for crested geckos. Should I order another one online then?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The ones that "most" people use of the Repashys are the Calcium Plus and the Vitamin A...The calcium is used everytime you feed (just about...) and the Vit.A is used once, or twice a month only. It is recommended that the products get dated, and replaced once a year...keep refrigerated..not frozen. Just get the smallest bottle...you can order from NE Herp, Black Jungle, Josh's--and other sponsors as well...but call to see who has the small bottles. Mark you calendar to remind yourself to replace them.... Have you read the threads about the best, least wasteful way to dust the FFs or other feed items?? And isopods really like the leftovers by the way....


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I had meant to follow up with this tread long ago. Congrats for getting your frog to the vet. I have found a couple of the threads that speak of their frogs shoulder being dislocated and the are is kept close to side. Thought you may like to look at them. There were many more then I remembered so I just chose 2.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/26337-dislocated-leg.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/63422-azureus-front-leg-problem.html

Also Judy's suggestion to use Repashy Cal Plus everyday , and the Vitamin A once or twice a month is a good one. I di change mine out at 6 months


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Poor froggy, he fell on his back (from about an inch up) into his bath today and nearly stopped my heart . He doesn't like the bath at all, but resigns himself to it once I can coax him off the lid (yes, he tries to be upside down rather than soak).

My Repashy is the calcium, and I will see about getting the vitamin A next. I knew about the 6 month replacement on supplements whether they are running low or not. 

I'm trying to decide if it's worth bringing Luke to school for the kids to see him, but I'm thinking I should wait. Obviously the meds would stay here. I bring them all home on the weekends.


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

I would probably recommend leaving them all in one place rather than transporting them if you can. Thats kind of a lot of stress for a little frog.

Mike


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, not a lot of choice there if I want them at the classroom. If I leave them home, I don't see them because they sleep during my home hours, and at school they climb, call, and interact through the glass. If I leave them at school, I have no guarantee on temp control. Their main tank is carry-able. Working on a better balance.

Luke is eating today, and he hasn't eaten with this much enthusiasm in days. I have hope. He tried to die on Tuesday, but came back to life after scaring me. Lazarus frog... Now I put the flies in a smaller container and put him in the container so he can catch them easier. Looking forward to getting him strong enough to put back in the main tank.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Update: Luke is back in the tank and eating fine. He gets first dibs on the food (I put it in a container and position the container in front of him on its side and then put obstacles in front of the other frogs). Still skinny.

I talked to a relative who works with them at the Chattanooga Aquarium, and there is the opinion that Luke might not have good calcium uptake internally (inability to absorb, etc.). We are exploring ideas with how to encourage that. They also can get me a free fecal exam, since apparently she shares an office with a guy that does that for the aquarium. 

Either way, yay for Luke, and thank you to those who kept up with his progress. It was very helpful to me to have a sounding board.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Repashy Vit.A....use twice a month on dusted FFs.....seriously...


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

So I'm on my last frog, who has been a good survivor. But now this one is having his leg stuck to the side of his body. He isn't acting sick or different. He is still climbing on the walls and eating just fine. He is just holding his leg against his side (think t-rex arms) while hopping around.

I can't find ANY other information on this occurrence, which makes me wonder if it ever happens to anyone else.

Frogs have been taken to an exotic vet, and had Repashy A dustings twice a month. I also have done the Baytril as a preventative at the advice of the vet. 

I want it clear that I do care about my frog and its well-being, and the implications that I don't simply aren't factual. If anyone knows about this weird leg thing, please let me know.


----------



## Auratus4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

raelilphil said:


> So I'm on my last frog, who has been a good survivor. But now this one is having his leg stuck to the side of his body. He isn't acting sick or different. He is still climbing on the walls and eating just fine. He is just holding his leg against his side (think t-rex arms) while hopping around.
> 
> I can't find ANY other information on this occurrence, which makes me wonder if it ever happens to anyone else.
> 
> ...


I take it from your post that you have lost your other frogs? Can you elaborate? We had something similar happen at work with our exhibit azureus and we believe it was a vitamin thing. My boss is more experienced with these kind of things and when we started seeing this he had us change vitamin supplement types and schedules. We switched to Rep-Cal calcium with vitamin D, repashy multivitamin and repashy vitamin A. Since then we have not seen this develop in any more of our frogs (it has been about two years). We feed all our darts twice a day (overkill, I know), dusting the fruitflies every other day (Monday, Wednesday, Friday) with vitamins. We alternate between the Rep-Cal and the multivitamin every week (one week of multivitamin, one week of Rep-Cal) and dust with the vitamin A once a month.


----------



## Auratus4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

Also, if you have lost other frogs, have you done a necropsy on any of them? I know they are expensive, but they are totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

No necropsy. The people at the exotic animal hospital didn't do them on froggies. My frog is healthier today. The other two did die, but they both got thinner and thinner. My live frog is not wasting away. I think this frog was a bit of a bully and hogged the food, and by the time I started removing him to feed the skinny ones, they couldn't eat much anymore.

Froggie is climbing again today. Maybe he fell and hurt his leg a bit, but I'll keep watching and doing your suggestions.


----------



## Auratus4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

raelilphil said:


> No necropsy. The people at the exotic animal hospital didn't do them on froggies. My frog is healthier today. The other two did die, but they both got thinner and thinner. My live frog is not wasting away. I think this frog was a bit of a bully and hogged the food, and by the time I started removing him to feed the skinny ones, they couldn't eat much anymore.
> 
> Froggie is climbing again today. Maybe he fell and hurt his leg a bit, but I'll keep watching and doing your suggestions.


Ok, I would also check fecal samples if you haven't already. Even if you have before I would do them again just in case. Good luck!


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Get a fecal done. As for the legs sticking, do you notice it in the morning right after lights on? Could be shed skin stuck on it. I had three cobalts die in kind of similar manor as yours. Really wish i had fecals done sooner, would have saved all 3.


----------

